# Gợi Ý Chọn Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Hiện Đại



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (27/12/18)

Phòng ngủ không chỉ là nơi giúp bạn lấy lại năng lượng sau một ngày dài mà còn là nơi để bạn thể hiện sở thích, gu thẩm mỹ đầy tinh tế của bản thân.​​Phòng ngủ là nơi mà bạn có thể giải tỏa mọi căng thẳng, mệt mỏi sau một ngày dài làm việc ở công ty. Do đó, từ việc trang trí, sắp đặt đồ vật đến màu sắc, chất liệu các vật dụng sẽ có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến việc khôi phục tâm trạng cũng như chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn. Vậy làm thế nào để đảm bảo các yếu tố này. Sau đây, TATANA xin gửi đến bạn một vài Gợi Ý Chọn Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Hiện Đại đồng thời phù hợp sở thích và khả năng tài chính của bạn.​​*Màu sắc nội thất*​Yếu tố đầu tiên mà chúng ta cần chú trọng về nội thất phòng ngủ chính là màu sắc, đây là vấn đề khá quan trọng bởi vì màu sắc sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của chúng ta. Thông thường những gam màu thích hợp với phòng ngủ nhất là những màu sắc nhẹ nhàng như: trắng, xanh dương nhạt, xanh lá cây, vàng nhạt… sẽ giúp phòng ngủ tạo được sự ấm áp và giúp chúng ta có giấc ngủ sâu hơn.​​Nếu bạn là người cá tính, bạn có thể chọn cho phòng ngủ của mình những gam màu mạnh và nổi bật như: đỏ, dạ quang, tím,…. Hay những gam màu lạnh hoặc màu trầm sẽ giúp phòng ngủ được cá tính và rộng rãi hơn. Tuy nhiên, nếu chọn màu trầm các bạn cũng cần lưu ý điều này có thể sẽ làm giấc ngủ bạn trở nên nặng nề hơn theo các nhà phong thủy.​​_



_
_Gợi Ý Chọn Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Hiện Đại_
​*Giường ngủ*​Để có một giấc ngủ ngon và tốt cho sức khỏe thì giường ngủ cũng là một trong những yếu tố giữ vai trò quan trọng không kém. Hiện nay, giường ngủ đươc làm từ gỗ công nghiệp được sử dụng khá phổ biến vì nó vừa đảm bảo đươc chất lương, tính thẩm mỹ và giá cả hợp lý với khả năng tài chính của nhiều người.​​*Nệm giường*​Bên cạnh giường thì nệm giường là vấn đề cũng cực kỳ quan trọng cho một giấc ngủ chất lượng. Lưu ý khi chọn nệm giường thì bạn nên chọn nệm sao cho có độ cao cùng kích thước phải phù hợp với khung giường, đây là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng vì sự tương thích giữa nệm với kích thước của giường có ảnh hưởng khá lớn tới sức khỏe của người sử dụng và cả tuổi thọ của nệm.​​_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết TATANA NINA_​​Mặt khác, bạn cũng cần đặc biệt lưu tâm đến chất liệu của nệm giường như như phần cuộn thép, lò xo, bọt biển, bông… Thông thường tuổi thọ của một chiếc nệm sẽ từ 10 đến 15 năm.​​Hiện nay thị trường đang thịnh hành các loại nệm như nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm bông ép, nệm lò xo,… là những dòng nệm có giá cả hợp lý đối với thị trường Việt Nam.​​*Tủ quần áo*​Một yếu tố khác không thể không nhắc đến khi lựa chọn nội thất cho phòng ngủ chính là chiếc tủ quần áo. Phổ biến nhất hiện nay là các loại tủ âm tường hoặc những chiếc tủ có kích thước lớn hoặc được thiết kế cao đến trần nhà nhằm tăng diện tích sử dụng của tủ. Chất liệu dành cho tủ tốt nhất cũng là chất liệu gỗ.​​Hy vọng qua các chia sẻ trên bạn sẽ có được những ý tưởng hay và bổ ích trong việc lựa chọn nội thất phòng ngủ để trang trí cho căn phòng thân yêu của mình nhé!!!​​TATANA.VN​


----------

